# Goon LP - Building



## Carnival (2/1/18)

Hi guys,

I got myself the Goon LP RDA. Now, this build deck is quite interesting - the bridge post and clamps are horizontal. I have taken pics of my Goon:








I watched a couple YouTube video reviews on it, the first guy said it’s a pretty difficult build due to the horizontal clamps. He also said you apparently need to get the coils as close to the airflow as possible, otherwise flavour won’t be as good.

I got an Azure Stone drip tip for it, but I’ve heard people say the Goon LP can get pretty hot so I may be using the ultem drip tip. Will have to test it out and see.

I noticed the screws are REALLY tiny on the Goon LP..  They look bigger then they are in the pic.

I had a go at it with 2 pre-built coils, because I had a feeling things would go south. So the pre-built coils were to practice on. Firstly, those screws... oh my word! Anyway, I finally managed to loosen all of them. Then came time to cut and bend the leads on the coils.. I soon learned there is an art to cutting just the right amount off, and bending the leads correctly.. I haven’t quite found the art to this yet, lol. So after all my tweaking and bending attempts, slotting the coil into the clamps then removing to cut the leads more.. only to find out I cut too much off! Well, by the end of my first attempt the poor coil looked a sight for sore eyes.  RIP coil. I abandoned the idea of trying it with the last coil.

However, I’ll be receiving my fused clapton wire tomorrow, so I will have another go at it and report back. I am determined to win. Wish me luck! 

Any tips and/or comments before I attempt this again would be appreciated.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## acorn (2/1/18)

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...&share_tid=33663&share_fid=74789&share_type=t

Goon LP 24

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carnival (2/1/18)

acorn said:


> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?url=https://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/33663/&share_tid=33663&share_fid=74789&share_type=t
> 
> Goon LP 24
> 
> Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk



Yes, I’ve also heard mixed reviews about it. I wanted to try it for myself though.


----------



## acorn (2/1/18)

Carnival said:


> Yes, I’ve also heard mixed reviews about it. I wanted to try it for myself though.


Did not post for reviews, dont care much but to take note and try it for myself, hope some of the comments/ builds might help. 

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carnival (2/1/18)

acorn said:


> Did not post for reviews, dont care much but to take note and try it for myself, hope some of the comments/ builds might help.
> 
> Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk



Aaaah, thanks @acorn!


----------



## Carnival (2/1/18)

Okay, I did it the “smart way” this time..  

Figured I’d try putting the leads in straight (as they are) then measure how much to cut off from there, securing them into the clamps (I noticed I needed to make sure the screws were tight otherwise the coil tends to pop out when you bend it) and finally, bending it carefully over and down. Some success!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (2/1/18)

Wow @Carnival 
From hadalys to Goons!
You sure dont play around

Haha

I think @KZOR made a video on the Goon LP, need to go try find it for you
I thought those clamps were supposed to make things easier. Sounds like they are quite a mission. 
I cant advise you myself because Ive never tried the Goon LP

Full marks for effort though. You deserve a big glorious vape!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival (2/1/18)

Silver said:


> Wow @Carnival
> From hadalys to Goons!
> You sure dont play around
> 
> ...



@Silver thank you!

Haha, yeah.. I sure took a giant leap here.

I’d love to watch @KZOR ’s video if it’s not too much trouble and you manage to find it. 

My first attempt was a disaster, but the second time around was a lot easier. Will report back how tomorrow goes - making the coils, putting them in, getting them even, pulsing etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (2/1/18)

I think this is the one @Carnival 



I just visited the KZOR video index page
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-vids-daedalus-pro-tri-core-alien-clapton-coil.t31189/
First post has the index
Searched for Goon - and there were 13 occurences!
I think its safe to say that @KZOR loves Goons!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival (2/1/18)

Haha! That’s awesome.

Another great vid from @KZOR  Thanks for posting it here @Silver!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## M5000 (2/1/18)

I am a fan of the LP, it has build limitations but it performs well within them.. Firstly I use plain Wire to build, nothing fancy at all.. Also 2.5mm is the biggest that I use in it because of the space available.. I make the coils with longer legs and bend it so that it sits comfortably, the length will take couple tries to figure out.. When bending while holding it in the clamp, the bottom of the legs tend to lift if not fully clamped so keep an eye on that to get it even.. Do the bend over a thin hex screwdriver or something to get a neat arch over the clamp.. I don't keep the coils tooo close to the airholes, and I let keep it higher so the air hits the bottom.. I have used it with the bf pin and I prefer dripping with it.. I use the ultem bottom cap with the metal top half, it is especially useful when squonking because you can see the juice level through the Ultem.. It can get hot but keep less wick in the well and position the coils for best airflow.. I use a slightly higher profile drip tip and it works fine.. It is a dual coil RDA so I haven't tried single coils, but I think you should try to keep the coils simple especially to manage the heat unless you like the hotter vape..

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Fuzz (2/1/18)

What M5000 said.

The LP is difficult to build, however the flavour is unparalleled within the Goon range when you get it right.

My preferred build:

2.5mm id haywire 24ga flatwire with six wraps. If you put this onto a squonk, be prepared for a knockout vape experience.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ErnstZA (3/1/18)

I had a LP and loved it. Trying to find one again for my RSQ but its harder than i thought

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carnival (3/1/18)

Thanks so much for the posts here, very informative @M5000 and @Fuzz.

@ErnstZA, I got my Goon LP from Vaper’s Corner. You could try them if you like.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ErnstZA (3/1/18)

Thanks @Carnival , i sa they have some stock of the Gold LP but that will clash a bit with my red RSQ. Silver or black will be first prize

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carnival (3/1/18)

I finally made my own coils today! Came out at 0.3ohm, which I’m pleased about. 8 wraps.

However I feel I could do better, I’m really not happy with the coil on the right but I didn’t want to chuck it and waste wire. It’s a start. I’ll see how they do when I pulse them.

Putting the coils in went well, I actually like this build deck now!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## acorn (3/1/18)

Carnival said:


> I finally made my own coils today! Came out at 0.3ohm, which I’m pleased about. 8 wraps.
> 
> However I feel I could do better, I’m really not happy with the coil on the right but I didn’t want to chuck it and waste wire. It’s a start. I’ll see how they do when I pulse them.
> 
> ...


Great photo, a few pinches with ceramic tweazers (not to hard)while pulsing would sort the one on the right...good job!

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival (3/1/18)

Okay, vaping on it (with the ultem drip tip, didn’t feel like burning my lips lol) and flavour is disappointing. I get cool menthol without any tobacco flavour (using Shipwrecked with a couple drops of OFE, Tobacco Lane Cool Menthol). Also, it takes 2-4 puffs before I get a reasonable amount of vapour production. 

1) I noticed when pulsing, that the 2 coils should have heated up quicker then they did (my comparison is the prebuilt coil I used in my Hadaly). I’m assuming this is resulting in the initial lack of vapour production. My question is, what causes coils to heat up slower and what should I be doing to get the right result?

2) I’ll open a new thread to ask where to go from here in terms of achieving good flavour with coils.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (3/1/18)

Carnival said:


> Okay, vaping on it (with the ultem drip tip, didn’t feel like burning my lips lol) and flavour is disappointing. I get cool menthol without any tobacco flavour (using Shipwrecked with a couple drops of OFE, Tobacco Lane Cool Menthol). Also, it takes 2-4 puffs before I get a reasonable amount of vapour production.
> 
> 1) I noticed when pulsing, that the 2 coils should have heated up quicker then they did (my comparison is the prebuilt coil I used in my Hadaly). I’m assuming this is resulting in the initial lack of vapour production. My question is, what causes coils to heat up slower and what should I be doing to get the right result?
> 
> 2) I’ll open a new thread to ask where to go from here in terms of achieving good flavour with coils.



You're doing great @Carnival !
Far better than my first few builds on my second device!!

As for not getting flavour and the coils not heating up fast enough, may i ask the following:

1) have you vaped this liquid before on another device? Ie in your hadaly? It may just be a liquid that you dont like much?

2) what power are you vaping at? Maybe its too low? At 0.3 ohm I would guess you need around 50 Watts to get it going...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival (3/1/18)

Silver said:


> You're doing great @Carnival !
> Far better than my first few builds on my second device!!
> 
> As for not getting flavour and the coils not heating up fast enough, may i ask the following:
> ...



Thank you! @Silver 

Yes, I’ve vaped it in my Hadaly and I enjoy this tobacco flavour. 

I’m vaping at 35W, should be tobacco flavour coming through at that wattage right?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (3/1/18)

Carnival said:


> Thank you! @Silver
> 
> Yes, I’ve vaped it in my Hadaly and I enjoy this tobacco flavour.
> 
> I’m vaping at 35W, should be tobacco flavour coming through at that wattage right?



Ok, so you know the flavour profile and like it. I dont have the Hadaly but ive heard its a great flavour atty. so doesnt surprise me youre getting better flavour on it.

With the Goon setup, i think take the power up in steps of say 5 Watts till you find a happy place

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carnival (3/1/18)

Silver said:


> Ok, so you know the flavour profile and like it. I dont have the Hadaly but ive heard its a great flavour atty. so doesnt surprise me youre getting better flavour on it.
> 
> With the Goon setup, i think take the power up in steps of say 5 Watts till you find a happy place



I’ll try that, thank you @Silver!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fuzz (3/1/18)

Carnival said:


> I’ll try that, thank you @Silver!



Use these pics as a basis for comparison to your own build in terms of coil placement, etc:

















Excuse the dusty coils, haven’t used this one in a while lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival (3/1/18)

Thanks so much @Fuzz, pics saved!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (3/1/18)

Carnival said:


> Thank you! @Silver
> 
> Yes, I’ve vaped it in my Hadaly and I enjoy this tobacco flavour.
> 
> I’m vaping at 35W, should be tobacco flavour coming through at that wattage right?


35w does seem a bit low for 0.3 plus there’s a fair bit of wire in there that needs to be heated up. 

I normally adjust my watts until the volts are at 4 or just under. That normally gets them going in a hurry and you should see a dramatic improvement in flavour. 

Very, very nice coils for someone learning to build. Keep going! You’ll be awesome soon!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival (4/1/18)

Took my Goon LP apart and started over. I used clapton Ni80 wire (not fused clapton) this time, 7 wraps, 0.37ohm. I also lifted the coils so that they were higher than last time (used @Fuzz ’s pic for reference - thanks again!).

I ramped it up to 50W and what do you know, a little bit of flavour! This is very exciting.. I’m using Opus Interlude, I can taste a bit of the cream and honey in it! Also, there is more vapour production this time.

Observations: 

I immediately noticed a difference in heat on not only my Goon, but my mod (Smok T-Priv) as well. 

Yesterday, with the superfine fused Ni80 clapton wire, both my Goon and my mod got pretty hot at 35W and I hardly vaped. So for safety reasons, I decided to leave it and took my Goon off my mod.

Now, I think I could even vape it with the normal cap and my Azure Stone drip tip on. Temp levels really seem good with this normal clapton Ni80 wire!

Does new cotton and wire need time to be “broken in”? It’s a small bit of hope I’m holding on to lol.. could flavour improve slightly at all after a while? I feel much happier about this build.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (4/1/18)

Carnival said:


> Took my Goon LP apart and started over. I used clapton Ni80 wire (not fused clapton) this time, 7 wraps, 0.37ohm. I also lifted the coils so that they were higher than last time (used @Fuzz ’s pic for reference - thanks again!).
> 
> I ramped it up to 50W and what do you know, a little bit of flavour! This is very exciting.. I’m using Opus Interlude, I can taste a bit of the cream and honey in it! Also, there is more vapour production this time.
> 
> ...


What cotton are you using? I sometimes get a cotton from cotton bacon but that does go away after a few pulls. Wife is good to go after you’ve pulsed and sorted out the hot spots. 

Do you have a pic of you coils through the airflow slot?


----------



## GerritVisagie (4/1/18)

Also, remember that any time you go from a power setting that worked on a Single Coil (hadaly) to a dual coil, you could almost double the wattage as there are now two coils that share the same current as you previously sent through a single coil.
The whole "double the wattage" is only my rule of thumb, it will depend greatly on the type of coils and therefore the ohms you are running, and were running in single.

PS, very pretty clean coils you built there, as for that one on the right, nothing a glowie pinch can't fix.
keep playing, you'll get there.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival (4/1/18)

Paul33 said:


> What cotton are you using? I sometimes get a cotton from cotton bacon but that does go away after a few pulls. Wife is good to go after you’ve pulsed and sorted out the hot spots.
> 
> Do you have a pic of you coils through the airflow slot?



I’m unfortunately using Japanese Cotton. I don’t like it, but it came in the Coil Master Ready Box kit.

Here’s a couple pics:

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival (4/1/18)

GerritVisagie said:


> Also, remember that any time you go from a power setting that worked on a Single Coil (hadaly) to a dual coil, you could almost double the wattage as there are now two coils that share the same current as you previously sent through a single coil.
> The whole "double the wattage" is only my rule of thumb, it will depend greatly on the type of coils and therefore the ohms you are running, and were running in single.
> 
> PS, very pretty clean coils you built there, as for that one on the right, nothing a glowie pinch can't fix.
> keep playing, you'll get there.



Thanks very much for the info! @GerritVisagie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carnival (4/1/18)

Update: I switched flavours to Shipwrecked, and it’s.. pretty descent in the Goon! I’m liking it. I’ll need to try some other flavours though, and see how they are.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerritVisagie (4/1/18)

O Yeah... the goon LP has big airflow for the tiny coils you're able to fit in it. 
Cut your airflow by... Mmmm quarter... 
See how the Flav jumps.
Also move your coils, so your airflow hits middle to bottom of the coil. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (4/1/18)

Send some pics of the build, wicked and ready. 
Maybe, just maybe, there are some more tips from the peeps


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## M5000 (4/1/18)

I just opened up my LP and I have claptons in them, I had no idea lol.. excuse the wick, need to redress it..

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Carnival (4/1/18)

Those coils look really good!! I’ll save it for reference, thanks a lot for posting this pic @M5000

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (4/1/18)

GerritVisagie said:


> O Yeah... the goon LP has big airflow for the tiny coils you're able to fit in it.
> Cut your airflow by... Mmmm quarter...
> See how the Flav jumps.
> Also move your coils, so your airflow hits middle to bottom of the coil.
> ...


I was just about to say close the airflow off a lot more and flavour should increase exponentially!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (4/1/18)

Carnival said:


> I’m unfortunately using Japanese Cotton. I don’t like it, but it came in the Coil Master Ready Box kit.
> 
> Here’s a couple pics:
> 
> ...


Japanese cotton isn’t bad but for me I like streaky cotton in my rda’s. Wicks like a champ!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carnival (4/1/18)

Paul33 said:


> I was just about to say close the airflow off a lot more and flavour should increase exponentially!



Yes, it has helped thanks guys. 

So far I’ve tried out 3 different juices and I’m getting pretty descent results. 

Anyway, I’m pleased for now, but I’m still going to do a lot more experimenting!

Thanks so much to everyone who contributed to this thread!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (4/1/18)

Carnival said:


> Yes, it has helped thanks guys.
> 
> So far I’ve tried out 3 different juices and I’m getting pretty descent results.
> 
> ...


We’re here when you need us again. 

This is what it’s all about!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (4/1/18)

Id try raising those coils just a smidge. 
Get the air flowing under them, not over. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Carnival (4/1/18)

GerritVisagie said:


> Id try raising those coils just a smidge.
> Get the air flowing under them, not over.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thank you @GerritVisagie, I’ll do that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (4/1/18)

No probs brudda, helping out is what we do.
keep us in the loop. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (4/1/18)

You doing great @Carnival 

i agree with @GerritVisagie and @Paul33 
Try reduce the airflow a bit and see what happens

Am enjoying following this thread !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (4/1/18)

Silver said:


> You doing great @Carnival
> 
> i agree with @GerritVisagie and @Paul33
> Try reduce the airflow a bit and see what happens
> ...


Agreed @Silver. We all had to start somewhere and @Carnival is definitely on the right track!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

